# Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product Lin



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 10, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12600"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12600">Tweet</a></div>
<i>Designed for Film-Style Operation, Canon Cinema Prime Lenses Deliver Exceptional 4K Performance</i></p>

<p><b>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., January 10, 2013</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announces the new CN-E14mm T3.1 L F and CN-E135mm T2.2 L F single-focal-length lenses for large-format single-sensor cameras employing Super 35mm or full frame 35mm imagers. These two new lenses join with Canon’s CN-E24mm T1.5 L F, CN-E50mm T1.3 L F, and CN-E85mm T1.3 L F primes to provide a broad line of five precision-matched, competitively priced EF-mount Cinema prime lenses that provide high optical performance levels and a choice of versatile focal lengths for a wide range of creative shooting choices. All five Canon Cinema prime lenses are part of the Canon Cinema EOS System of professional digital cinematography products, which include the EOS C500 4K/2K Digital Cinema Camera, EOS C300 Digital Cinema Camera, EOS C100 Digital Video Camera and EOS-1D C 4K DSLR Cinema Camera, and four Canon Cinema zoom lenses.</p>
<p> </p>
<div id="attachment_12601" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/cinelenses.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-12601" alt="CN-E14mm T3.1 L F and CN-E135mm T2.2 L F" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/cinelenses-575x269.jpg" width="575" height="269" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">CN-E14mm T3.1 L F and CN-E135mm T2.2 L F</p></div>
<p>“Since our introduction to the film and television production industry back in November 2011, we have brought to market five Cinema prime lenses, two top-end Cinema zoom lenses, two compact Cinema zoom lenses, and four professional digital cinematography cameras all within 18 months,” stated Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A. “This is a testament to the Company’s dedication to the needs of the growing and diverse universe of professionals creating 4K, 2K, and HD moving-image content for theatrical, television, and other high-resolution digital production markets. We look forward to continuing to serve these professionals with Canon Cinema EOS products designed to help them achieve their creative imperatives and commercial aspirations.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>All Canon Cinema EOS lenses integrate advanced materials and coatings to meet high optical performance levels, including 4K (4096 x 2160) production standards. Each Canon Cinema lens is equipped with an odd-numbered 11-blade aperture diaphragm, which is ideally suited to achieve creative depth-of-field manipulation and pleasing “bokeh” effects of cinematographic quality. The Canon line of five Cinema prime lenses is precision-matched for consistent and solid optical performance that minimizes focus-induced changes in the angle of view. All feature a full-frame image circle in a lightweight, compact design, and they incorporate proven Canon lens elements designed to fulfill contemporary 4K production standards. All five primes also deliver color tone and balance that matches Canon’s top-end Cinema zooms and compact Cinema zooms. Canon Cinema prime lenses are also water-resistant for severe shooting conditions and deliver the operation and reliability required in professional film-style shooting environments.</p>
<p>All five Canon Cinema primes feature mechanical attributes specifically designed for motion-picture production, as opposed to still photography. These strategically integrated film-style characteristics include 300 degree rotation on the focus ring for precision focus control as well as large, highly visible engraved focus scales for convenient operation. These markings appear on the angled surfaces on both sides of the barrel, making them easy to both read and to adjust the stepless focus and/or aperture settings of the lenses from behind – or from either side – of the camera. Focus markings can be switched from standard labeling to metric, and control rings are engineered to maintain the proper amount of resistance with consistent operating torque and familiar tactile “feedback” for satisfying manual control. All Canon Cinema prime lenses also share the same uniform gear positions, diameters, and rotation angles, as well as front-lens diameters, making them compatible with matte boxes, follow focus gear, marking disks, and other third-party film-industry-standard accessories. Film crews can quickly change lenses without the need for accessory gear-position adjustments or other changes to the rig setup.</p>
<p>The new Canon CN-E14mm T3.1 and CN-E135mm T2.2 Cinema prime lenses – as well as the Canon CN-E24mm T1.5, CN-E50mm T1.3, and CN-E85mm T1.3 primes – are fully compatible with the Canon EOS C500, EOS C300, EOS C100 and EOS-1D C digital cinema cameras. The EF-mount design of all five Canon Cinema prime lenses provides communication with these cameras for such handy features as display of the ƒ number in the electronic viewfinder, recording of focus/zoom position and ƒ number, and Peripheral Light Compensation<sup>i</sup> for more pleasing effects shots.</p>
<p>The versatility of image-capture options using Canon EOS digital cinema cameras can be further extended with Canon’s Super35mm top-end Cinema zoom lenses (the CN-E14.5-60mm T2.6 wide-angle and the CN-E30-300mm T2.95-3.7 telephoto) and compact Cinema zooms (the CN-E15.5-47mm T2.8 wide-angle and CN-E30-105mm T2.8 telephoto). All four are available in both EF- and PL-mount versions, as are the EOS C500 and EOS C300 cameras. Almost all of Canon’s EF Series photographic lenses can also be used with these Cinema EOS cameras, including Image Stabilized zooms, tilt-shift models, and macro lenses. All of these products are designed to contribute to the continued advancement of tools for visual storytelling and all express Canon’s continuing commitment to cinematic culture.</p>
<div><b>Pricing and Availability</b></div>
<p>The CN-E14mm T3.1 L F single-focal-length lens is expected to be available in April 2013 for an estimated retail price of $5,500. The CN-E135mm T2.2 L F single-focal-length lens is expected to be available in May 2013 for an estimated retail price of $5,200.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e02480793c98#" target="_blank">CUSA</a>]</p>
```


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

yay.... :


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

so guys and gals,
who's going to be the first one out there to pre order one of these things?


----------



## dolina (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

That's not the 135 I want! Where's the update to the 400/5.6!


----------



## gabriele (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

From what I understood looking at everything made for cinema, they're pretending to sell everything at 10-50 times more their price just because they think every person working for cinema is freaking rich.

Just think: how much would ever cost to produce such lenses? Think also at the other Canon Cinema Zoom Lenses with astronomical pricing, think at the bolts and knobs (which are just plain stupid pieces of metal) made by RED as accessories for their rigs, they're as expensive as if they were made out of solid gold...well they aren't!

At this point I really wonder how do these lenses compare with the new Samyang T1.5 35mm AS UMC, Samyang T1.5 24mm ED AS IF UMC, and Samyang T3.1 14mm ED AS IF UMC which cost a fraction of that price (about $400-500), and we all know how spectacular is both the build and optical quality of Samyang lenses.


----------



## lipe (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

I totally agree with you, canon think people are like mark and bill or warren


gabriele said:


> From what I understood looking at everything made for cinema, they're pretending to sell everything at 10-50 times more their price just because they think every person working for cinema is freaking rich.
> 
> Just think: how much would ever cost to produce such lenses? Think also at the other Canon Cinema Zoom Lenses with astronomical pricing, think at the bolts and knobs (which are just plain stupid pieces of metal) made by RED as accessories for their rigs, they're as expensive as if they were made out of solid gold...well they aren't!
> 
> At this point I really wonder how do these lenses compare with the new Samyang T1.5 35mm AS UMC, Samyang T1.5 24mm ED AS IF UMC, and Samyang T3.1 14mm ED AS IF UMC which cost a fraction of that price (about $400-500), and we all know how spectacular is both the build and optical quality of Samyang lenses.


----------



## daveheinzel (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*



gabriele said:


> From what I understood looking at everything made for cinema, they're pretending to sell everything at 10-50 times more their price just because they think every person working for cinema is freaking rich.
> 
> Just think: how much would ever cost to produce such lenses? Think also at the other Canon Cinema Zoom Lenses with astronomical pricing, think at the bolts and knobs (which are just plain stupid pieces of metal) made by RED as accessories for their rigs, they're as expensive as if they were made out of solid gold...well they aren't!
> 
> At this point I really wonder how do these lenses compare with the new Samyang T1.5 35mm AS UMC, Samyang T1.5 24mm ED AS IF UMC, and Samyang T3.1 14mm ED AS IF UMC which cost a fraction of that price (about $400-500), and we all know how spectacular is both the build and optical quality of Samyang lenses.



It largely comes down to volume. Canon is not going to sell many of these lenses, even if they were priced much less. The market is small, so they have to spread development and production costs over far less customers. But yeah... they're crazy expensive.


----------



## vuilang (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

if you're truly in bussiness of making 4k video for commercial purposed (and what these lenses are for), it's relatively cheap.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*



gabriele said:


> From what I understood looking at everything made for cinema, they're pretending to sell everything at 10-50 times more their price just because they think every person working for cinema is freaking rich.
> 
> Just think: how much would ever cost to produce such lenses? Think also at the other Canon Cinema Zoom Lenses with astronomical pricing, think at the bolts and knobs (which are just plain stupid pieces of metal) made by RED as accessories for their rigs, they're as expensive as if they were made out of solid gold...well they aren't!
> 
> At this point I really wonder how do these lenses compare with the new Samyang T1.5 35mm AS UMC, Samyang T1.5 24mm ED AS IF UMC, and Samyang T3.1 14mm ED AS IF UMC which cost a fraction of that price (about $400-500), and we all know how spectacular is both the build and optical quality of Samyang lenses.


As far as I know, cinema lenses have a different set of requirements, which makes development/manufacturing more expensive. Examples are the lens being parfocal and not having focus breathing.
You can read more here:http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/06/photo-lenses-for-video-there-is-no-free-lunch 
I don't know if you also pay a premium just for the "cinema" tag in the name, but I don't think that would be the only reason for the significantly higher prices.


----------



## old_york (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

Slightly more tongue in cheek L vs Cinema comparison:

http://blog.planet5d.com/2013/01/watch-this-lens-battle-canon-cinema-primes-vs-canon-l-series-by-jon-yi/

Possibly NSFW if anyone's a tad prudish! (More suggested nudity than actually showing anything too graphic)


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

The Canon Cine lenses are not targeted at Rebel owners shooting *cute-cat videos* to post to YouTube. Or C100 owners. The target audience is *professional* C300 and C500 users shooting *high-end well paid* work!

A Canon lens has a different look than a Cooke lens which has a different look than a Zeiss lens. Always use the right tool for the job! So renting not owning expensive Cine Lenses makes sence.


----------



## Area256 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

The price seems comparable to the Zeiss CP lenses, so if the quality is about the same, then they are technically competing at market prices. I'm sure they won't sell as many of these as they do L lenses, so it seems like the price is justifiable. As much as I wish it was lower... Still with more players and buyers in the cinema lens market, it should slowly force the prices down. There was a time when these optics were in the hundreds of thousands of dollars.


----------



## ddashti (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

These lenses' mount color gives a somewhat prestigious feeling to them.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*

Yes! I am so glad that Canon finally announces the 14-24L and the 35L II. Two lenses that people have actually been waiting for! 

Oh snap. Where's my reading glasses when I need them.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*



Ricku said:


> Yes! I am so glad that Canon finally announces the 14-24L and the 35L II. Two lenses that people have actually been waiting for!
> 
> Oh snap. Where's my reading glasses when I need them.



It's a cine-lens. It's not intended for you. Please no more sarcastic comments such as these. Your needs doesn't reflect the needs of others.


----------



## gabriele (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*



c.d.embrey said:


> The Canon Cine lenses are not targeted at Rebel owners shooting *cute-cat videos* to post to YouTube. Or C100 owners. The target audience is *professional* C300 and C500 users shooting *high-end well paid* work!
> 
> A Canon lens has a different look than a Cooke lens which has a different look than a Zeiss lens. Always use the right tool for the job! So renting not owning expensive Cine Lenses makes sence.



I never talked about taking videos with Rebel Cameras, but don't think who took professional videos with 5D Mark II and 5 III till now was a non professional. House anyone? Iron Man 2 anyone? ;-)

Also consider that there are lot of talented young people and filmakers who aren't that rich, but being rich doesn't mean you make nice movies. Talent does.

What I was saying is that industry thinking the cinema target is only ridiculously rich people, they price everything made for cinema with ridiculously high prices, that's why I was mentioning also the price of stupid bolts and knobs for RED cameras, so it's not about Canon specifically, I could mention lot of different brands that do the same.
Do you think is so expensive to build a stupid metal rail system? What about a stupid follow focus system? Why are rigs so expensive?
I really don't think it's about research, it's just about exploiting the market, I also think that if you know someone with very good optic knowledge you could obtain very high quality lenses for way less than €5000...and I'm talking about completely hand made stuff, considering that with such amout you could easily get an astonishing telescope with fluorite optics.
If you buy a screw, same diameter, same thread, same lenght and material at the hardware store (probably produced in the same factory) you will pay it 198233271239 less than getting it from RED or other cinema brands, so it's not just lenses but everything made for cinema...just my 2 cents.

P.S. The Samyang lenses I previously mentioned are cinema lenses.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*



gabriele said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon Cine lenses are not targeted at Rebel owners shooting *cute-cat videos* to post to YouTube. Or C100 owners. The target audience is *professional* C300 and C500 users shooting *high-end well paid* work!
> ...



So you're complaining that Canon and RED mostly cater to rich people only? I guess that's their business to cater to whoever they want to. We can only petition them to create products that will cater to less fortunate but talented people or rely to third-party lens manufacturers like Samyang. I am guessing Canon keeps an eye towards the target market you specified now and then. I just think that they still think that the market is still not viable enough. To think that Canon employs marketing managers with a lot of experience, I think they've already seen the market enough.

BTW, here's some good VDSLRs lenses from Samyang...

http://shashinki.com/shop/samyang-m-137.html?osCsid=e2c3bb46169b7b32aafc03aba5c6f10c


----------



## gabriele (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Introduces Two New Cinema Prime Lenses, Expanding The Cinema EOS Prime Lens Product*



verysimplejason said:


> BTW, here's some good VDSLRs lenses from Samyang...
> http://shashinki.com/shop/samyang-m-137.html?osCsid=e2c3bb46169b7b32aafc03aba5c6f10c



I know Samyang cinema lenses, if you've read my previous posts till the last line I mentioned them twice, I own the 14mm f/2.8 not cinema version and I think it's absolutely stunning...and about the moustache distortion which is not that strong and don't know if present also in the cinema version, well that's totally fixable with PTLens.

Here's a test of the 35 T1.5 Quick test Rokinon 35mm T1.5 Cine Lens for Nikon F

as you can see there's no focus breathing (Samyang and Rokinon are the same brand).

Lens Review Rokinon Cine 35 T1.5


----------

